

Strugling with WMD? Try uedit instead. - schmrz
https://github.com/amir-hadzic/uedit
Uedit was created because I had issues with the WMD editor like occasional bugs and glitches that can interfere with writing actual content.<p>I saw some markdown related posts so I thought that it might be a good idea to show this pet project of mine :)<p>p.s. Supports IE6+, Chromium, Firefox, Opera and Safari.
======
funvit
demo?

~~~
schmrz
Here you go: <http://www.randomshouting.com/uedit/>

